# Mulloway Madness Shoalhaven River NSW



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Woke up to a screaming alarm at 5:00am and was onto the water by 5:30am. Headed off to the "bait grounds and had half a dozen live mullet perfect size too! Rigged up the two big rods each with a live mullet. I set out my bait runner the longest and had my overhead also with a live mullet and a small lead in short and began to slow troll them. 

I have been slow trolling the same two mullet now for at least 2 and a half hours with no results, so i just hung in there and convinced my self to do a few more laps of the hole. The tide was perfect at the top of the tide and just starting to trickle out. On my second lap after convincing my self to hang in there (approx. 9:10am) i turned around to see how my baits were and saw my bait runner screaming off. I didnt hesitate and cranked the handle several times setting the circle hook and off i went. I got the other bait in while maintainig pressure on this fish i was ready now for the towing . 8)

I spent about 20 minutes being towed around by wat i new was a jewfish and its close to the kayak now i can see it her it comes. I have the gaff in one hand and the rod in the other a perfect head shot of the gaff chucked the rod into its holder and hung on. For the next 5 minutes blood and water was spraying everywhere until the show was over it was laying between my feet in the yak. I estimated it at about 1 metre long and 10kgs a nice jewie. I called dad strait away lucky he hadnt left for work and he was able to come down and take sum nice shots. It ended up weighing 14.5 kgs and measuring in at 120cm a 3rd placing in the HOF, not to bad for a 14 year old dont u think :lol: Gear: Shimano bait runner. custom built rod 6kg-10kg, 6kg line, blackmagic circle hook. Live bull mullet slow trolled.

Here are sum pics guys thanks for reading ,





































Thanks for reading Josho 8)


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice fish Josh!
Good reward for your patience 
scm


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Well done Josho...For most of us that is a fish of a lifetime....

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

nice fish josho!!!!


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Great report Josh,
Great Fish!!    
Very very envious never caught one but on the things to do list.
Thats gods country up there fishermans paradise.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

great stuff mate, well done!!

as good as a fish like that is, it must be that much more satisfying knowing it wasn't just bycatch, and that you went out with a plan, which came off spectacularly, once again well done!!


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

mate thats insane :shock: , now you get to update your sig


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent yak work - Going by the bronze she's been hanging in the river for a while. Hopefully she's free of the dreaded worms and tastes a treat.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Josho good to see a young fella enjoying his fishing and getting good results. I am still to catch a jewie from my yak but its definately on the agenda. You should definately be stoked by such a good size jewie may it be the first of many more to come.

Cheers Micka


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice mully!

A well written report and great photos too.

Really well done mate.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant Josho - as others have said, fish of a life time.

Time to update the club viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19626


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

WOW great fish :shock:


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice fish, well done mate.


----------



## boondock (Nov 9, 2008)

Champion Mate!!! Fantastic effort that!!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Crackin fish there young fella, well done!!!!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Always in awe of a good mulloway, great catch, well done, Dave


----------



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

<throws shoe at mingle>

mingle mate, some of the best jewies in melbourne come from your home patch mate!
and i think it was only a year or 2 ago that someone pulled a 30kg jewie from carrum!

you should start keeping some of those tiny salmon your always catching ( if there size of course) and doing night missions in the yak, I for one would certainly join you!


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

That is a ripper Mulloway junior!
That's 120cm longer than any Mulloway i've caught! ;-)



Boone501 said:


> <throws shoe at mingle>
> 
> mingle mate, some of the best jewies in melbourne come from your home patch mate!
> and i think it was only a year or 2 ago that someone pulled a 30kg jewie from carrum!
> ...


I concur.
Here's some links to Melbourne caught Jewies:
http://www.launchingway.com.au/pages/re ... 071123.xml
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/ ... 76,00.html
http://www.fishnet.com.au/default.aspx? ... memberId=2
The Jewies are right under your nose Mingle. Go get 'em! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Well done Josh!! Awesome fish from the yak there mate.

Good on you for persisting!

Good on you!.


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a great effort, well done!

I wonder how long it will take you to top that catch? To that end I sincerely wish you the very best and look foward to you going one better, as I kind of sense you can and will. ;-)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

YEAHHHH!!!!!

I think I am more excited than you, nice fish mate!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Josho, that's a very impressive catch. Well done!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Go Josh,

Great post and well done on persevering to get an awesome fish!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

MAAAATE! That is a great capture - very well done.
Shoalhaven River too eh? Not tooo far from the rock I live under.......might catch you up there some time ;-) 
Well done. Nothing beats your first Jewie.
Smeg


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Dude, that's awesome.

COngrats


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent work young fellow  
make sure you get her entered into the Juniors Comp (if you haven't already)
now get back out there and show-up us Old Farts again ;-)


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

OOH mate that's a pearla! Congratulations to you! Your patience payed off!!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If I was only half you age and I caught a jewie half that size I would still be a happy, happy man.


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice, persistance and patience pays off. Your catch gives us all something to aim for.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

hell yeah that a corker of a jewie for a man of any age, bloody well done on your capture.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Well done mate that is a fish many of us will only ever dream of catching.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Top fish Josh!!!

You legend!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah....too good. Outstanding result and a huge congrats!!!


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah Baby


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Kid's a gun.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

TOP fish Josho. Well done champ. That is one awesome jewie from a heavily fished waterway.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys,

Josho 8)


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats effing incredible! :shock: 
I like the part about the blood spurting out of its head for 5 minutes :twisted: Sounds like a scene out of Dexter.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Great fish mate,
Dan is right about the dreaded worms mine had heaps and was the golden colour surgesting it was in the river for some time.
Well done .
Safa


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

> Dan is right about the dreaded worms mine had heaps and was the golden colour surgesting it was in the river for some time.


Any pics of the worms?


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

A top effort and a great fish lots of happy memories there.joe


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

That browny gold colour is the colour they go when they have been dead for a while. I had him tied off on the kayak for about an hour and when i first got him he looked perfect. When we cut him up no worms so sweet as.

Josho 8)


----------



## beaver32 (Apr 10, 2009)

You're a legend.Great fish


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great Catch!

Regards


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

like we all said great job and may i add a great job no matter what your age! a lot of us will never hook a fish of that size never mind landing it!


----------



## bluefin (Apr 23, 2009)

nice fish josho ;-)    8) :lol:

you should get a few more


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Goodness me!

That is one huge fish.

Cheers Andybear (Master of understatement!)   Well Done my young friend!


----------

